# GT-R insurance persuasion



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Goodnight,

Is there any luck with insuring my R35 2008 import with a race licence but, no experience?

Tried over 100+ insurers and the lowest was 10K?!!!

I am 20 years old
0 NCB + race licence
cardiff (garaged)
No conviction,anything.
EEC Full licence.(problem?)
5000miles/year
Had my previous licence in the EU not UK.

The problem is age though If I was 25 than 1.2K /year.

Will they accept my race licence?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Unlikely, your age is the problem.


----------



## drumzz (Sep 18, 2010)

age isn't a problem buddy, im a similar age and know of a friend who just like you has no NCB and is insured for cheaper


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

drumzz said:


> age isn't a problem buddy, im a similar age and know of a friend who just like you has no NCB and is insured for cheaper


May I ask where did he found the insurance?

Will it make a difference with or without race licence?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Chap, I have a race licence (and an active one at that), not once has it ever achieved any discounts for me on insurance.

I have heard one company, competition car insurance, might take it into consideration, but on a £10K policy you're basically not going to see a massive discount.

The policy is loaded because of age, and experience!


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Chap, I have a race licence (and an active one at that), not once has it ever achieved any discounts for me on insurance.
> 
> I have heard one company, competition car insurance, might take it into consideration, but on a £10K policy you're basically not going to see a massive discount.
> 
> The policy is loaded because of age, and experience!


Unfortunatley just because you have a race licence doesnt make you any better in the insurances eyes. They will tar you with the same brush of 'She/He will go 1-100mph all the time because of their ego of becoming the next Lewis Hamilton. This makes them high risk.'

I imagine its just like the poor mechanic's who choose to insurance privatley rather than trade.

Insurance is so expensive in this country. Time to move to NZ... simples.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Exactly what I am saying!:wavey:
(apart from just move to NZ because I think that's a bit of an extreme reaction to expensive car insurance, LOL)


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Exactly what I am saying!:wavey:
> (apart from just move to NZ because I think that's a bit of an extreme reaction to expensive car insurance, LOL)


haha its not just the blooming insurance in this country thats add's to the idea of emigrating... but I will save that for another post :thumbsup:


----------



## drumzz (Sep 18, 2010)

enshiu said:


> May I ask where did he found the insurance?
> 
> Will it make a difference with or without race licence?


pm'd


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

drumzz said:


> pm'd


sorry I don't have more than one carhow to get rid of this annoying 10k insurance?

Guess I have temp insure it everytime if I want to use it.


----------

